# Looking for an old friend JED FLUHRER



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Looking for my old hunting partner Jed Fluhrer. Last I knew he was in Fargo attending college.. If anyone know where he is at now please let me know.. Would like to hook up with him for a hunt.. My name is Luke Marsh. Jed and I used to hunt around the Hector MN area..


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Don't fall for it Jed,
He's a warden - see his screen name?
He knows what you did! Hide!

M.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Jed and I went to highschool together. The reason I am looking for him is that I met one of his new hunting buddies this past weekend.. Brent Ronnings was his name I believe.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Look out Jed, he has a summons for sure!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't know... you spelled Fluhrer correctly?
Reading it off of a subpoena?
And now you've got qwack (Brent).

Ays othingna bouta da goosea.

M.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Okay how about Jay Ronning is the Brother of Brent Ronning, cousins of Nick Ronning and Justing Ronning. Know from my understanding is that Brent Ronning hunts alot with Jed Fluhrer.. Jed Fluhrers father owns and operates Hector Meat Market. (Which will produce the best pepper sticks and sausage you have ever eaten)!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Mr. Luke Marsh,
How are you doing? I'll send you a PM.


----------

